# Kat 2 nach 954-1 nun nur noch Kat 1 ?!?



## cam1704 (5 März 2010)

Hallo,

in manchen Schaltungen befinden sich noch klassische Kat 2 Verdrahtungen nach 954-1, also ein Schütz am Sicherheitsrelais mit
Einbindung in den Rückführkreis.

Nach neuer Norm 13849 wird nun keine Kat 2 mehr erfüllt, da die Testrate nicht erfüllt wird.
Es handelt sich also jetzt nur noch um eine Kat 1. Die Einbindung des Schützes in den Rückführkreis
ist doch dann gar nicht mehr notwendig, oder erfüllt dies evtl noch einen anderen Zweck?

MfG


----------



## MSB (5 März 2010)

Du machst bei dieser Betrachtung einen pauschalen grundsätzlichen Fehler:
Du vergleichtst die Kategorie der EN954-1 mit der Kategorie der 13849.
Das ist aber schlicht und einfach falsch.

Die "alte" Kategorie entspricht vom Prinzip den "neuen" Performance-Level.
Die "neue" Kategorie hat es in vergleichbarer Weise bei der 954-1 nicht gegeben.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Safety (5 März 2010)

Hallo,
die vorgeschlagenen Architekturen haben sich nicht verändert, auch in der 954 waren die Anforderungen schon gegeben. Zur Kat2 hier sollte die Testrate höher als die Anfordetrungsrate sein damit ein Ausfall vor dem kompletten Ausfall der SIFU erkannt wird. Aus diesen Gründen wird eine KAT2 nur sehr schwer erreichbar sein, wie willst Du einen Schütz testen und desen Ausfall vor Anforderung der SIFU erkennen und in einen Sicheren Zustrand schalten. Dies können nur sich selbst überwachende Systeme wie Lichtvorhänge Gitter usw. die sich ständig selbst testen. 
Wenn Du die Testung nicht erfüllen kannst wird dies eine KAT1 Architektur sein. Hier braucht man keine Diagnose da es bei einem erkennen schon zuspät ist. Aber ein Fehler ist es nicht einen Rückführkreis aufzubauen.
Beachten muss man aber das hier Bewährte Bauteile nach 13849-2 eingesetzt werden müssen. Was dies bedeutet steht in der 13849-2.
Begründung ist du hast nur eine Einkanalige Architektur KAT1 ein Bauteilausfall führt zum Gefährlichen Ausfall der Sifu.


----------



## cam1704 (22 März 2010)

Hallo Safety,
ok dann sind wir ja gleicher Meinung.

@MSB
Außer der Kat.2 entsprechen die übrigen Kategorien der neuen Norm, genau denen der alten Norm. Es hat sich dahingehend nichts verändert!
Wesentliche Neuerung der EN ISO 13849-1 ist der probabilistische Ansatz bei der Beurteilung sicherheitsgerichteter Steuerungssysteme.
Es ging den Normenerstellern darum die bewährten Kategorien weiter zu nutzen und zusätzlich quantitative sicherheitsrelevante Eigenschaften zu bewerten.


----------



## HBL (22 März 2010)

Hallo cam 1407

Nachstehend habe ich Dir den Wortlaut der Beschreibung zur Kat. 2  nach EN 954-1 aufgeführt.

*Kurzfassung der Anforderung:*
Die Anforderungen von Kategorie B und die Verwendung bewährter Sicherheitsprinzipien müssen erfüllt sein.
Die Sicherheitsfunktion muss in geeigneten Zeitabständen durch die Maschinensteuerung geprüft werden.
Die Prüfung der Sicherheitsfunktion muss - beim Anlauf der Maschine und vor Einleiten eines gefährlichen Zustandes – erfolgen.
Diese Prüfung darf automatisch oder manuell eingeleitet werden.

*Systemverhalten:*
Das Auftreten eines Fehlers kann zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion zwischen den Prüfungsabständen führen.
Der Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion wird durch die Prüfung erkannt.


Wenn Du diese Anforderungen genau studierst, musst Du feststellen, die Kat. 2 ist so kaum bis gar nicht zu erfüllen.
Wie willst Du z.B. die Sicherheitsschalter an einem Schutzverdeck einer Bearbeitungsmaschine vor jedem Anlauf derselben überprüfen? Du müsstest vor jedem Start der Maschine alle SIFU's testen. D.h. jeden Sicherheitsendschalter, Not-Halt-Taster etc., vor Start der Maschine testen.
*Praktisch undurchführbar.*
Ausser es werden nur sich selbst überwachende Systeme, wie Lichtvorhänge, Lichtgitter usw., die sich ständig selbst testen, verwendet.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, sind in der Norm EN ISO 13849-1 die gleichen Anforderungen zur Architektur der Kat. 2 enthalten.

Somit kann man sagen, die Anforderungen der Kat. 2 sind fast nicht, oder nur mit grossem erheblichem Aufwand zu erfüllen.


Mit Gruss   Hans


----------



## cam1704 (24 März 2010)

Hallo Hans,

die alte Norm kenn ich nur von hören und sagen . Up to date ist 13849. Ich kenne aber Sicherheitsschaltungen aus alten Applikationshandbüchern, wo einfache Schützschaltungen mit Rückführkreis die Kategorie 2 erfüllen (sollen), siehe Anhänge.

Ich kann mir es nur so vorstellen, dass sich die EN 954-1 im Laufe ihres Daseins geändert hat. Ansonsten würden sehr viele Hersteller mit ihren Applikationshandbüchern schon immer falsch liegen, was unwahrscheinlich sein sollte.

Was weiterhin auffällt ist, dass das Thema Unerfüllbarkeit der Kat. 2 erst durch die 13849 auftaucht. Es gibt im Netz hierzu mehrere Artikel, z.B Artikel von VDMA/Pilz im Anhang.


----------



## HBL (25 März 2010)

Hallo cam1704

Die Norm EN 954-1 datiert aus dem Jahre 1996 und wurde in den fraglichen Teilen nicht zusätzlich überarbeitet.

Du hast recht. in den entsprechenden Applikationen ist eine 1-kanalige Sicherheitsschaltung schematisch aufgezeichnet. Jedoch muss ein Konstrukteur über die Risikoanalyse den Anforderungen der Steuerungskategorie 2 nachkommen, auch wenn in entsprechenden Applikationen durch den Hersteller nicht explizit darauf hingewiesen wird.

Wenn Du die Spezifikation der Steuerungskategorie 2 in der Norm EN 954-1:1996 und in der Norm EN ISO 13849-1:2006 vergleichst, so sind die Anforderungen in beiden Normen gleich.

Daher ist die Steuerungskategorie 2 sehr schwer, wenn nicht in besonderen Fällen gar nicht zu erfüllen.

Gruss   Hans


----------



## Safety (25 März 2010)

Hallo Hans,
gebe Dir Recht! Für mich sind solche Kat2 Architekturen nur  noch mit Vollelektronischen Systemen Realisierbar. Aber auch meist hier nicht komplett durchgängig möglich!


----------



## HBL (25 März 2010)

Hallo Safety

Da bin auch Deiner Meinung.

Letztendlich ist eine Steuerungskategorie kaum, oder nur mit sehr erheblichem Aufwand realisierbar.

Daher habe ich früher schon anstelle einer Steuerungskategorie 2, zu einer Steuerungskategorie 3 geraten.

Schöner Abend noch

Hans


----------



## Safety (2 Mai 2010)

*Hier noch mal zur Verdeutlichung einen Auszug aus der 954-1. Wie soll man diese Anforderungen erfüllen mit z.B. einem Mechanischen Schalter, auch sollte man die Anmerkungen genau lesen! *


*6.2.3 Kategorie 2*
Die Anforderungen von Kategorie B, die Verwendung bewährter
Sicherheitsprinzipien und die Anforderungen dieses Unterabschnittes
müssen erfüllt sein.
Sicherheitsbezogene Teile von Steuerungen der Kategorie 2
müssen so gestaltet werden, daß ihre Sicherheitsfunktion(en)
in geeigneten Zeitabständen durch die Maschinensteuerung
geprüft werden. Die Prüfung der Sicherheitsfunktion(en) muß
- beim Anlauf der Maschine und vor Einleiten eines gefahrlichen
Zustandes, und
- periodisch während des Betriebs, wenn die Risikoanalyse
und die Betriebsart zeigen, daß dies notwendig
ist,
erfolgen.
Diese Prüfung darf automatisch oder manuell eingeleitet werden.
Jede Prüfung der Sicherheitsfunktion(en) muß entweder
- den Betrieb zulassen, wenn keine Fehler erkannt
wurden, oder
- einen Ausgang für die Einleitung angemessener
Steuerungsmaßnahmen erzeugen, wenn ein Fehler
erkannt wurde. Wann immer möglich, rnuß dieser Ausgang
einen sicheren Zustand einleiten. Wenn die Einleitung
eines sicheren Zustands nicht möglich ist, z. B. Verschweißen
des Kontakts beim Endschalter, rnuß der
Ausgang eine Warnung vor der Gefährdung vorsehen.
Die Prüfung selbst darf nicht zu einem gefählichen Zustand
führen. Die Prüfeinrichtung darf als Bestandteil des die
Sicherheitsfunktion ausführenden sicherheitsbezogenen Teiles
der Steuerung oder getrennt davon vorgesehen sein.
Nach Erkennung eines Fehlers rnuß ein sicherer Zustand bis
zur Behebung des Fehlers aufrechterhalten werden.
*ANMERKUNG 1: In einigen Fällen ist Kategorie 2*
*nicht anwendbar, da sich die Prüfung der Sicherheitsfunktionen*
*nicht bei allen Bauteilen, z. B. Druckschalter*
*oder Temperatursensoren, durchführen Iäßt.*
*ANMERKUNG 2: Kategorie 2 kann im allgemeinen*
*mit elektronischen Techniken realisiert werden, z. B.*
*in Schutzeinrichtungen und bestimmten Steuerungen.*
ANMERKUNG 3: Dieses Systemverhalten Iäßt zu,
daß:
- das Auftreten eines Fehlers zum Verlust der
Sicherheitsfunktion zwischen den Prüfungen
führt;
- der Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion bei der
Prüfung erkannt wird.


----------

